
Tesla, Elon Musk win dismissal of lawsuit over Model 3 production - sahin-boydas
https://in.reuters.com/article/tesla-lawsuit/tesla-elon-musk-win-dismissal-of-lawsuit-over-model-3-production-idINKCN1R62JC
======
londons_explore
I feel like Musk should just prepend all tweets with "I had a dream that"

Eg. "I had a dream that Tesla is going to hit all its financial milestones"

"I had a dream that we just released the model Y and you could buy it now on
tesla.com"

Etc.

Fans would have to come to their own conclusion how accurate the dreams are,
and the courts would really struggle to prosecute for a tweet saying "I had a
dream that Tesla is going bankrupt".

